# Bootcamp-problème de partitionnement



## Web-Int (9 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite installer Windows 10 mais au moment de créer une partition pour Windows, bootcamp se bloque à "Etat: Partitionnement en cours". Après plus d'un heure, bootcamp affiche toujours "partionnement en cours". J'ai redémarré l'ordi et boocamp mais le problème persiste toujours. Auriez-vous des solutions à ce problème de partitionnement?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Octobre 2016)

Salut 

Depuis le terminal (Appli/Util/Terminal), peux tu donner les retours de :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list*


----------



## Web-Int (9 Octobre 2016)

Voici *le retour de diskutil list*:

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +120.1 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 23A976E2-3610-473B-A609-9AB2E8D8C913
                                 Unencrypted

et *le retour de diskutil cs list*:

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 35BAE012-D478-4BA8-8335-3CEA39023B92
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         120473067520 B (120.5 GB)
    Free Space:   18948096 B (18.9 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume ED75F7E9-CA42-49A9-8F69-CD45D116619A
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120473067520 B (120.5 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 4A95D32A-7CC8-448A-92C8-64EB6D904F71
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 23A976E2-3610-473B-A609-9AB2E8D8C913
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          120101797888 B (120.1 GB)
            Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Octobre 2016)

Quelle est la taille dispo?
*df -h*


----------



## Web-Int (9 Octobre 2016)

51 Go


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Octobre 2016)

Ça devrait suffire pour Bootcamp.
Tente de démarrer en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) puis via l'utilitaire de disques, tu fais un SOS sur Macintosh HD


----------



## Web-Int (9 Octobre 2016)

J'essaie cette démarche mais bootcamp affiche toujours "partitionnement en cours".


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Octobre 2016)

Peut être un problème de CoreStorage.
Tu vas faire un :
*diskutil cs revert  23A976E2-3610-473B-A609-9AB2E8D8C913*
puis tu donneras le retour de :
*diskutil list*


----------



## Web-Int (9 Octobre 2016)

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              7.8 GB     disk1s1


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Octobre 2016)

Donc retente l'install. Si ça fonctionne pas, il faut peut être libérer un peu de place sur Os X.


----------



## Web-Int (9 Octobre 2016)

J'ai retenté la création d'une partitionnement pour windows mais cela ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Octobre 2016)

Tu as regardé ceci : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204990
Ton mac est compatible w10 ?


----------



## Web-Int (9 Octobre 2016)

Oui l'ordi est compatible avec w10.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Octobre 2016)

Il faudrait que @Locke  se penche sur ton cas.


----------



## Web-Int (9 Octobre 2016)

okMerci pour l'aide quand même


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2016)

D'après ce que je lis, c'est un petit SSD de 128 Go.

Il faut savoir qu'il faut au moins prendre 50 Go pour Windows, hors il ne restera plus que 1 Go pour OS X et là ça ne risque en aucun  cas de le faire. OS X refusera d'aller plus loin.

Prendre seulement 20 ou 30 Go en partition est une hérésie, car après installation complète d'une version de Windows, si en théorie ça ne prend que 8 Go d'espace disque dur, en à peine quelques utilisations, cet espace passera entre 20 et 30 Go.

Oui je sais, c'est bizarre. Et bien non, il y a un dossier winSXS qui contient un exemplaire de tous les fichiers .dll. C'est le fonctionnement de Windows qui impose ça pour avoir un meilleur rendement lors du lacement d'applications. Parfois on peut avoir quatre ou cinq fois le même fichier. Il est impossible de faire la moindre modification dans ce dossier, il est intouchable.



Web-Int a dit:


> J'ai retenté la création d'une partitionnement pour windows mais cela ne fonctionne pas


Qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne pas ? Qu'est-il affiché exactement ?


----------



## Web-Int (9 Octobre 2016)

Voila ce qui s'affiche:


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Octobre 2016)

Peux-tu regarder ce qui se passe dans la console?
Sinon c'est peut être long cette phase.


----------



## Web-Int (9 Octobre 2016)

Quelle commande dois-je utiliser dans la console?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Octobre 2016)

Il n'y a pas de commande à passer, uniquement regarder les messages lorsque tu lances bootcamp.


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2016)

Le partitionnement est très court, pas plus d'une minute.

Le problème est ailleurs mais lequel ? Un problème de droits d'écriture ?


----------



## Web-Int (10 Octobre 2016)

Justement je ne sais pas d'où vient le problème. Je cherche la source du problème.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Octobre 2016)

Comme dit + haut, ouvre la console lors du partitionnement  et regarde les messages lors du lancement du programme.


----------



## Web-Int (10 Octobre 2016)

Quand je tente de créer la partition pour windows, voici le message qui s'affiche dans la console "*kernel:  msdosfs_mount: invalid total sectors (0)".*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Octobre 2016)

Peux tu donner aussi les lignes qui précèdent?
Sinon, tenter de démarrer en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) et là lancer l'utilitaire de disque, sélectionner la partition système : "Macintosh HD" et faire un SOS.
Tu peux aussi le faire sur le disque entier.
Enfin tu peux tenter cette commande dans le terminal :
*diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
*
Sinon, tu suis bien ceci : https://help.apple.com/bootcamp/assistant/6.0/ ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2016)

*Jean* & *Wzeb-Int*

Le message d'erreur au re-partitionnement :


Web-Int a dit:


> "kernel: msdosfs_mount: invalid total sectors (0)"



- pourrait signaler une erreur dans le système de fichiers *jhfs+* de la partition donneuse (*disk0s2* : *Macintosh HD*) - par exemple le fichier des *Extents* => auquel cas, la préconisation de réparer le système de fichiers en mode *Recovery* serait la clé.

- pourrait signaler une erreur relative à l'espace de blocs affecté à la nouvelle partition > *32 Go* étant trop peu par rapport au critère de l'«Assistant BootCamp» de *50 Go* minimum => auquel cas il faudrait pouvoir dégager *50 Go* pour la nouvelle partition > en ne gardant que *60 Go* pour celle de l'OS - ce qui n'est pas évident...


----------



## Web-Int (11 Octobre 2016)

J'ai tenté *diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b *dans la console, un message d'erreur s'est affiché: * Error: -69742: The requested size change for the target disk or a related disk is too small; please try a different disk or partition, or make a larger change.*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Octobre 2016)

Web-Int a dit:


> J'ai tenté *diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b *dans la console, un message d'erreur s'est affiché: * Error: -69742: The requested size change for the target disk or a related disk is too small; please try a different disk or partition, or make a larger change.*


Tu as démarré en mode Recovery et fait un SOS sur le disque système?
Donc tu peux tenter en 2 phases:
*diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 60g JHFS+ Atuer 0b*
puis tu redémarres et tu donneras le retour de :
*diskutil list*


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2016)

Salut *Web-Int
*
Aux dernières nouvelles (message #9) > le partitionnement de ton disque était le suivant :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
#:                  TYPE NAME           SIZE       IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme               *121.3 GB   disk0
1:                   EFI                209.7 MB   disk0s1
2:             Apple_HFS Macintosh HD   120.5 GB   disk0s2
3:            Apple_Boot Recovery HD    650.0 MB   disk0s3
```

La capacité totale de ton disque est : *121,3 Go*. La somme des tailles des 3 partitions est : *209 Mo* + *120,5 Go* + *650 Mo* = *121,3 Go*.  *121,3 Go* - *121,3 Go* = *0*. Il n'y a aucun espace libre en queue de disque, en-dessous de la partition n°*3* = *Recovery HD*.

Si donc tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```
 qui appelle l'utilitaire *diskutil* > avec le verbe *resizeVolume* (redimensionner le volume) > comme partition bénéficiaire du redimensionnement : la *disk0s2 Macintosh HD* > et comme option de taille *0b* = *0*_*b*yte > qui est comprise ainsi par *diskutil* : "_récupérer à la partition-cible tout l'espace libre disponible en-dessous jusqu'au dernier byte_" => *diskutil* te retourne nécessairement le message d'erreur : "_le changement de taille demandé pour le disque (partition) est trop petit_" puisqu' il n'existe aucun espace libre disponible pour la partition ciblée.

Il ne s'agit donc pas de re-dimensionner la partition *disk0s2 Macintosh HD* (puisqu'il existe *0* bloc libre en-dessous) > il s'agit (« _bis repetita placent_ ») :

- soit de réparer le système de fichiers de la partition *Macintosh HD* (faire un _S.O.S_. dessus dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de la *Recovery*) ;

- soit d'opter pour une taille de *50 Go* au moins pour la partition *BOOTCAMP* - *32 Go* étant évalués comme un espace insuffisant pour créer cette partition à fin d'installation de Windows.​
[NB. Une seule chose me chiffonne dans la table de partition que j'ai redonnée : c'est que la partition *ESP* (*E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition) n°1, si elle a bien son type mentionné (*EFI*) > n'a pas de nom de volume associé qui devrait être également *EFI*...]


----------



## Web-Int (12 Octobre 2016)

Salut
J'ai tenté de réparer le système de fichiers de la partition *Macintosh HD *en faisant un S.O.S dans le Recovery, mais le problème persiste donc je fais opter pour la taille de 50 Go pour la partition BOOTCAMP.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Octobre 2016)

Web-Int a dit:


> Salut
> J'ai tenté de réparer le système de fichiers de la partition *Macintosh HD *en faisant un S.O.S dans le Recovery, mais le problème persiste donc je fais opter pour la taille de 50 Go pour la partition BOOTCAMP.


Tu peux essayer, mais si ça ne passe pas, tu peux tenter les commandes du post #28 qui permettraient de voir si ton disque est partitionnable en dehors de Bootcamp.
Sinon quand tu lances BootCamp, ouvre la console et donne les infos qui précèdent le message : 
"*kernel: msdosfs_mount: invalid total sectors (0)".*
S'il apparait toujours.


----------



## Web-Int (12 Octobre 2016)

J'ai tapé les commandes du post #28 et voici ce qui s'affiche:

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            60.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Atuer                   60.3 GB    disk0s4


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Octobre 2016)

Donc le partitionnement passe bien en ligne de commande.
Là tu vas faire :
*diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s4*
puis
*diskutil resizevolume disk0s2 0b*
Puis tu redémarres et tentes à nouveau avec bootcamp.
Si ça passe pas, c'est bootcamp qui est en cause.


----------



## Web-Int (12 Octobre 2016)

J'ai essayé ces lignes de commande mais cele ne marche pas. J'ai aussi mis plus de 50 Go pour la partition pour Windows et cela continue d'affiche "Etat: partitionnement en cours" dans bootcamp.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Octobre 2016)

Web-Int a dit:


> J'ai essayé ces lignes de commande mais cele ne marche pas. J'ai aussi mis plus de 50 Go pour la partition pour Windows et cela continue d'affiche "Etat: partitionnement en cours" dans bootcamp.


Refais un 
*diskutil list*


----------



## Web-Int (12 Octobre 2016)

J'ai refait un diskutil list et cela affiche de nouveau :
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
#:                  TYPE NAME           SIZE       IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme               *121.3 GB   disk0
1:                   EFI                209.7 MB   disk0s1
2:             Apple_HFS Macintosh HD   120.5 GB   disk0s2
3:            Apple_Boot Recovery HD    650.0 MB   disk0s3


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Octobre 2016)

Donc 
le repartitionnement fonctionne très bien en ligne de commande : #32
Et avec BootCamp ça coince.

Je réitère ma demande :
Ouvrir la console, Lancer le repartitionnement avec BootCamp
copier ici les informations qui sortent sur la console (pas uniquement la dernière ligne).


----------



## Web-Int (12 Octobre 2016)

Voici les informations  qui s'affichent dans la console:

Bootcamp Camp Assistant: Failed to connect (optionContinue) outlet from (DAWindowController) To (NSButton): missing setter or instance variable

Boot Camp Assistant:  Failed to connect (quiteItem ) outlet from (DAWindowController) to (NSMenuItem): missing setter or instance variable)

Boot Camp Assistant: Disk 1 is not SATA or PCI.

Boot Camp Assistant: Selected disk’s capacity: 4GB, used space: 140734722543608 GB

kernel: msdosfs_mount: invalid total sectors (0)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Octobre 2016)

Plusieurs pistes : As-tu installé Tuxera ou Paragon NTFS sur ta machine?
Voir ceci : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7402849?start=15&tstart=0


----------



## Web-Int (12 Octobre 2016)

Non, je n'ai pas installé ces logiciels sur mon ordi.


----------



## Web-Int (12 Octobre 2016)

J'ai installé tuxera mais je ne vois pas comment régler le problème avec le logiciel.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Octobre 2016)

Web-Int a dit:


> J'ai installé tuxera mais je ne vois pas comment régler le problème avec le logiciel.


Ce n'était pas le but. Plutôt le supprimer pour vérifier qu'il ne pose pas problème.


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2016)

Juste comme ça, FileVault ne serait pas activé ? Des fois que ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Octobre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Juste comme ça, FileVault ne serait pas activé ? Des fois que ?


Je réponds pour lui. Non car on a pu supprimer le Core Storage : #8 et #9


----------



## Web-Int (13 Octobre 2016)

J'ai désinstallé tuxera mais je n'arrive toujours pas à résoudre ce problème de partitionnement.


----------



## Web-Int (14 Octobre 2016)

Locke, FileVault n'est pas activé.


----------



## Web-Int (16 Octobre 2016)

Problème de partitionnement résolu


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2016)

Web-Int a dit:


> Problème de partitionnement résolu


On peut savoir comment ?


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2016)

Ah oui, ça nous intéresse beaucoup.


----------



## Web-Int (16 Octobre 2016)

J'ai redémarré l'ordi avec Recovery Internet (cmd+Opt + R ) puis j'ai tapé diskutil repairDisk disk0 dans le terminal.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2016)

Web-Int a dit:


> J'ai redémarré l'ordi avec Recovery Internet (cmd+Opt + R ) puis j'ai tapé diskutil repairDisk disk0 dans le terminal.


Bizzare en effet. Tu avais déjà fait un sos depuis le mode recovery, ce qui est équivalent à la commande que tu as passé ??????


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2016)

*Jean*



jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu avais déjà fait un sos depuis le mode recovery, ce qui est équivalent à la commande que tu as passé ?



Si le _S.O.S._ a été fait sur le volume *Macintosh HD* > alors c'était l'équivalent de :

```
diskutil repairVolume /dev/disk0s2
```
 qui répare le *système de fichiers jhfs+* de la partition de l'OS ; tandis qu'un :

```
diskutil repairDisk /dev/disk0
```
 équivalent d'un _S.O.S._ sur le disque enier répare la *carte de partition GPT* avec sa description des partitions.

Cela dit > ce sont des erreurs dans le *système de fichiers jhfs+* de la partition donneuse *disk0s2* qui avortent couramment un partitionnement > ce qui n'était pas le cas, puisque l'opération s'effectuait en ligne de commande.

Pourquoi une réparation de la *carte de partition gpt* a-t-elle alors débloqué l'«Assistant BootCamp» - mystère et boules de gomme...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Peux tu donner aussi les lignes qui précèdent?
> Sinon, tenter de démarrer en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) et là lancer l'utilitaire de disque, sélectionner la partition système : "Macintosh HD" et faire un SOS.
> Tu peux aussi le faire sur le disque entier.
> Enfin tu peux tenter cette commande dans le terminal :
> ...


Il était bien demandé de le faire aussi sur le disque complet.


----------

